

Dear Google: Fix Android. - autotravis
http://blog.travisred.com/dear-google-fix-android.html

======
PythonDeveloper
I suppose everyone's entitled to their opinion. If you want no options, no
changes, conformity, and lack of features, then I suggest you scoot yer butt
over to the iPhone camp.

Otherwise, how about you just choose a middle-of-the-road android device with
no mods, or jailbreak and re-install your own device with vanilla android.

I happen to like my HTC One/X and it's unique user interface. It kicks the
crap out of my wife's iPhone 4 in every way possible.

Cheers

